# 1977 Chewbacca Costume



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My son Liam in an original 77 Ben Cooper inc. Star Wars Chewbacca costume


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I remember that costume, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I had one of those.....great thanks for the flashback....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a walk down Memory Lane It does have that vintage appeal, though.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Chris!!!! 

I was 11 in 1977... the exact age when those types of costumes were in their heyday! I love it on so many levels: Halloween, costume, Star Wars, vintage stuff...

Please share any others you may have!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's awesome. I loved all those Ben Cooper costumes.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is awesome, I bought 4 of the ben cooper star wars costumes just a few months ago off ebay. I got Darth vader, stormtrooper, princess leia and c-3po. I love the ben cooper and collegeville stuff, what beautiful memories.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

those costumes are so funny. I remember seeing online a jaws one haha


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

Not movie quality, but cool because its a '77


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> those costumes are so funny. I remember seeing online a jaws one haha


I remember having that Jaws costume when i was about 5 or 6. What a retarded looking costume. I thought it was WAY cool then though.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I had the Darth Vader and the Boba Fett version of that when I was a kid. LOVED IT SO MUCH!!! My mom made me put my winter coat on under the Boba Fett one year, I almost sweat to death that halloween.


----------

